# My service upgrade of the week



## Dylanewilliams (May 17, 2013)




----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice work


I like those recessed meters..:laughing:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

On my phone. Is that conduit?? What in the world do you use to bend it


----------



## Dylanewilliams (May 17, 2013)

The feeders are in 1" EMT, the branch circuits are in 3/4 EMT. I bend it all by hand. I know LFNC is a lot easier/cheaper, but it's pretty hack to me if it's where people are going to look at it every day.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

When you say bend by hand, do you mean over your knee?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Dylanewilliams said:


> The feeders are in 1" EMT, the branch circuits are in 3/4 EMT. I bend it all by hand. I know LFNC is a lot easier/cheaper, but it's pretty hack to me if it's where people are going to look at it every day.


I'm more than fine with an EMT install. It just looks like you used a funky bender or a hickey because I don't recognize those radiuses


----------



## Dylanewilliams (May 17, 2013)

The 3/4 to the left was a little tricky, but everything else was pretty straightforward. I use 30 degrees for offsets generally, since they're so easy to calculate


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Dylanewilliams said:


> The 3/4 to the left was a little tricky, but everything else was pretty straightforward. I use 30 degrees for offsets generally, since they're so easy to calculate


fair enough. what are your feeder conductors, no bushings?


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Some constructive criticism:

I would of kept those 1" emt's under the panels at the same elevation for symmetry. Bring the left one up to match the right. If you would've kicked your 1" emt 90's on the horizontal right before the 90 up into the meter main, you could of ran the 3/4 behind them without making a 4 point over them. Cut your own KO in the metermain so they enter the same distance off the wall. That j-box on the left with the funny hoop in the conduit should of just been a simple 180 tight, no funny shephards hook, etc.

Planning can save a lot of extra bending.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd have tossed caflex at it. Too f'ing hot out to mess with conduit and a bender.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Your conduit needs to be arranged to drain, that shepards hook is anything but that. Why not use an LB, then just 90 up to the other panel?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

It is better than what they had but wow. All that crap on the outside of a home. 

Just not unused to that, around here the meter would be outside with the rest inside regardless of a basement or not.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

i wish i had a basement. that would be cool. at least i have a crawl space.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Your conduit needs to be arranged to drain, that shepards hook is anything but that. Why not use an LB, then just 90 up to the other panel?


I would and have drilled 1/8" holes in conduits like that to take care of the draining issue.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Did you use those old disconnects as a pull box?


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Rubberduit??


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> On my phone. Is that conduit?? What in the world do you use to bend it


I think he used " the three stooges " method , over cutly's head , lol !


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

You probably could have designed that install differently in order to avoid that mess of conduit.












Just sayin.


EDIT: And that mast seems to be leaning a bit to the right.


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

Where is the EGC ?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

rewire said:


> Where is the EGC ?


It's squiggled all around, strapped to the wall of the house.


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

Don't you need a ground bushing if you use the conduit and it is a concentric KO?


----------



## big vic (Jan 23, 2012)

No bushings.........Why couldn't you just go in the side of that disconnect on the left?


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

Now you know why you don't post work pictures for comments. If max. height isn't an issue I might have raised the meter socket a few inches and gone between the three boxes horizontally at the bottoms...no bending needed.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

...


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> i wish i had a basement. that would be cool. at least i have a crawl space.


I prefer a basement as well!
Not much fun when you have 4' of water in it.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

....I would of came right out the side(s) of the main.....zoom..bang..pow..check please...you can bend pipe kid...but you made a lot of work for yourself..:thumbsup:


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

how much did you charge? Did you hang 25 50 door knockers in the neighborhood to try to get another service change? any more duplexes like that you can do another service change in the neighborhood?


----------



## donselec (May 7, 2011)

#4 or larger needs bushings even when using pvc ....


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I would've set a single trough and just nippled into everything.


----------

